# New toys for 2013



## Dame (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope no one minds but I'm getting a bunch of press releases for new toys to be shown next week in Vegas. Thought I'd give everyone on SS a look before the show.

SRS-A1 from Desert Tactical Arms
Gotta say, I like the padded butt. More info here: http://www.dtacomlink.com/introduci...11:45+AM&utm_campaign=SRS-A1&utm_medium=email


----------



## AWP (Jan 8, 2013)

This thread should be renamed "Shit you probably won't be able to find or buy in 2013"


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice....wish I could have made it to SHOT this year....


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 8, 2013)

Dame said:


> I hope no one minds but I'm getting a bunch of press releases for new toys to be shown next week in Vegas. Thought I'd give everyone on SS a look before the show.
> 
> SRS-A1 from Desert Tactical Arms
> Gotta say, I like the padded butt. More info here: http://www.dtacomlink.com/introducing-the-srs-a1/?utm_source=Copy of Email Created 2013/01/08, 11:45 AM&utm_campaign=SRS-A1&utm_medium=email


I like padded butts too :-"


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm guessing $3-3.5k range? I'll have to work a few more shifts.  Very nice.


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> I'm guessing $3-3.5k range? I'll have to work a few more shifts. Very nice.


You know, they don't always give me prices. That's part of the "come see us at the booth for more info" line.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 9, 2013)

Dame, you have an awesome job.  Have fun guys and gals.


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Dame, you have an awesome job. Have fun guys and gals.


LOL. It would be if I got paid for it.

*ArmaLite Announces Its New AR-10 LE Carbine*
The front sight is taller than traditional A2 front sights to account for differences in AR-15 and AR-10 receiver heights. This eliminates any issues of being able to zero your sights when a carry handle or flip up rear sight is used in combination with an A2 style front sight, on your .308 platform. $2199.




FOR MORE ON THE AR-10 LE CARBINE GO TO
http://www.armalite.com/ItemForm.aspx?item=LE10A4CBA2F&ReturnUrl=Categories.aspx?Cat
egory=f4bd4a13-55d1-41aa-aea0-49488ec48776


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2013)

And because the entire world reads Mara's case studies, these were developed with Captain Faith, er TJ, in mind.
http://www.advantac.com/military-gov/images/PDF/Jump-Tec by ADVANTAC.pdf


----------



## JBS (Jan 9, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> This thread should be renamed "Shit you probably won't be able to find or buy in 2013"


One could add PMAGS and M855/SS109 to the list in that case.


----------



## AWP (Jan 9, 2013)

JBS said:


> One could add PMAGS and M855/SS109 to the list in that case.


 
I was playing Far Cry 3 the other day, one of those violent video games which makes me think about gunning down scores of innocents, when I realized that it allowed me to do 3 things I probably never will do:

Have sex with a Polynesian princess
Fly a wingsuit down a mountain
Buy 5.56 ammo


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 9, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I was playing Far Cry 3 the other day, one of those violent video games which makes me think about gunning down scores of innocents, when I realized that it allowed me to do 3 things I probably never will do:
> 
> Have sex with a Polynesian princess
> Fly a wingsuit down a mountain
> Buy 5.56 ammo


Wait, there's sex in video games now?


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Wait, there's sex in video games now?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Wait, there's sex in video games now?


Only if you are an admin.


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2013)

*HK Adds MR762A1 Long Rifle Package (LRP) for 2013*​ 

Taking an essentially standard MR762A1 (caliber 7.62 x 51 mm NATO) semi-automatic rifle, Heckler & Koch USA turns it into a more effective precision rifle by an astute addition of the right optics and accessories. A Leupold 3-9VX-R Patrol 3-9 x 40 mm scope and mount, HK G28 adjustable cheekpiece buttstock, and LaRue Tactical BRM-S bipod are the primary add-ons that make the MR762A1 Long Rifle Package (LRP) more than a sum of parts.


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2013)

​ 
*HK45 Tactical Model New for 2013*

Originally developed for the U.S. military's next generation handgun competition, the new HK45 "Tactical" comes standard with a threaded barrel and three-dot tritium night sights.

With a choice of three frame colors (black, tan, or green), the full-size HK45 Tactical (HK45T) model uses an ergonomic grip design that includes changeable backstraps together with molded finger grooves for optimum shooting. And like all HK45 pistols (compact, full-size, Tactical models), they're made at HK's American manufacturing facility using American and German components.

The HK45 Tactical has a proprietary internal mechanical recoil reduction system that employs a flat recoil spring in tandem with a polymer bushing sleeve to reduce the recoil forces effecting the operator and the weapon, improving shooter control during rapid firing and prolonging component service life. An "O-ring" on the threaded barrel means better slide-to-barrel lockup and enhanced accuracy.

The HK45T can be converted to nine different kinds of trigger firing modes including HK's enhanced double action only "LEM" (Law Enforcement Modification) mode. The HK45T is well-suited for military, law enforcement, security use, and civilian sport shooting.


----------

